# Fun little Fact About 420



## DeanS (Apr 20, 2015)

This being 4/20/2015, I thought I'd let you all know...my City ID is #420....how 'bout that!?!?!?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 20, 2015)

Time to buy a Lotto ticket!


----------



## tortdad (Apr 20, 2015)

It's also hitlers birthday


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 20, 2015)

tortdad said:


> It's also hitlers birthday


Haha that's so weird to say and funny in my teenage brain.


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 20, 2015)

That is kinda funny!!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy holiday everyone.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 20, 2015)

I will not comment on Hitler . But 4/20 is smoke time . hahaha Wait what was I talking about . Donuts yummy !


----------



## Tom (Apr 20, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> I will not comment on Hitler . But 4/20 is smoke time . hahaha Wait what was I talking about . Donuts yummy !



This is what I'm hearing from a select few of the crew on set today...


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 20, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> I will not comment on Hitler . But 4/20 is smoke time . hahaha Wait what was I talking about . Donuts yummy !


That's what all the kids at my school are gonna go do today is smoke weed and cigs


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 20, 2015)

Alright call me Country, But whats a City ID ?


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 20, 2015)

DeanS said:


> This being 4/20/2015, I thought I'd let you all know...my City ID is #420....how 'bout that!?!?!?



my phone number is 0420 lol


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 20, 2015)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Alright call me Country, But whats a City ID ?



like the area code like ours here is 541 you have to dial 541 before calling anyone


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 20, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> I will not comment on Hitler . But 4/20 is smoke time . hahaha Wait what was I talking about . Donuts yummy !



ever had voodoo donuts??? lol


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 20, 2015)

Nope


----------



## DeanS (Apr 20, 2015)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Alright call me Country, But whats a City ID ?





naturalman91 said:


> ever had voodoo donuts??? lol


I work for the City of Los Angeles and my badge number is 420


----------



## tortdad (Apr 20, 2015)

I was born at 4:20am

Forgot about that, lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 20, 2015)

...well, I weigh 420, er, uh - no I don't, I just got all caught up in the heat of the moment.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 20, 2015)

Well I have nothing to do with 420 !


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 20, 2015)

DeanS said:


> I work for the City of Los Angeles and my badge number is 420



ohhh i though you were talking about area code


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 20, 2015)

421 surprise random drug test!


----------



## wellington (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm just lost


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Apr 20, 2015)

wellington said:


> I'm just lost


What? Why?


----------



## wellington (Apr 20, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> What? Why?


I'm either too old, too much of a prude or both. I don't get the big deal about 420 except it's the day before my brothers brirthday. And I'm not all that old, yet


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 20, 2015)

wellington said:


> I'm just lost


420 is a pot head saying . 420 is the time of day to smoke weed .


----------



## wellington (Apr 20, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> 420 is a pot head saying . 420 is the time of day to smoke weed .


Ha see, something I have never done.


----------



## Turtlepete (Apr 20, 2015)

420. Commonly accompanied by words and phrases such as "yolo swag", "360 no-scoped", and "blaze it". 

The phrases' origins remain unknown, though it is suspected to have originated during the building of the Great Pyramids (evidenced by carvings at the ancient site). Another plausible theory is that between the numbers 4 and 2 lie 3. Triangles have three sides. The triangle is the symbol of the secret society of the Illuminati. The history of the society, and its followers, are deeply entwined with _Cannabis. _So, the Illuminati invented 4/20, national weed day, because the aliens told them to.


----------



## leigti (Apr 20, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> 420 is a pot head saying . 420 is the time of day to smoke weed .


Thank you for explaining it, I was lost too. Just not something I'm into.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 21, 2015)

Me neither. I had thought it was in reference to something else.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 21, 2015)

Turtlepete said:


> 420. Commonly accompanied by words and phrases such as "yolo swag", "360 no-scoped", and "blaze it".
> 
> The phrases' origins remain unknown, though it is suspected to have originated during the building of the Great Pyramids (evidenced by carvings at the ancient site). Another plausible theory is that between the numbers 4 and 2 lie 3. Triangles have three sides. The triangle is the symbol of the secret society of the Illuminati. The history of the society, and its followers, are deeply entwined with _Cannabis. _So, the Illuminati invented 4/20, national weed day, because the aliens told them to.


How have you accumulated all of that knowledge in just 17 years?


----------



## Moozillion (Apr 21, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> 420 is a pot head saying . 420 is the time of day to smoke weed .


Just found out my hubby knew what 420 stands for....hmmmmmm...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 21, 2015)

It's the 33 years at the same job and all of the random drug testing.........


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## justin hardy (Apr 29, 2015)

my friend from work made a joke about getting Goku high. Got me to wondering if they could eat cannabis leaves. I guess it's not great to eat in the plant form hell of a thought though

Please do not let your tortoise smoke cannabis


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 29, 2015)

Does a NOT stoned tortoise make very good judgement choices?


----------



## justin hardy (Apr 29, 2015)

Ask him when he gets himself flipped back over. Haha I guess it was too steep after all. Damn depth perception


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 29, 2015)

No matter the date or time of day, lack of depth perception and gravity usually don't mix well....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Apr 29, 2015)

Turtlepete said:


> 420. Commonly accompanied by words and phrases such as "yolo swag", "360 no-scoped", and "blaze it".
> 
> The phrases' origins remain unknown, though it is suspected to have originated during the building of the Great Pyramids (evidenced by carvings at the ancient site). Another plausible theory is that between the numbers 4 and 2 lie 3. Triangles have three sides. The triangle is the symbol of the secret society of the Illuminati. The history of the society, and its followers, are deeply entwined with _Cannabis. _So, the Illuminati invented 4/20, national weed day, because the aliens told them to.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Apr 29, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Me neither. I had thought it was in reference to something else.


I keep thinking WD40.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 29, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I keep thinking WD40.


Do you know what the WD stands for ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 30, 2015)

Water displacement.
Good to start an old car that stalled after driving through a big puddle.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Apr 30, 2015)

Is it really?


Turtulas-Len said:


> Do you know what the WD stands for ?


Nope


----------



## Gillian M (May 2, 2015)

tortdad said:


> It's also hitlers birthday


 Yes, April 20th is Der Fuhrer's birthday!


----------



## Gillian M (May 2, 2015)

leigti said:


> Thank you for explaining it, I was lost too. Just not something I'm into.


I was too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 2, 2015)

Water Displacement....the 40th attempt.
WD40
I'm into oil. Not pot so much.....


----------

